
Leaked Microsoft Email Chain Reportedly Describes Hellish Workplace for Women - Bhilai
https://gizmodo.com/leaked-microsoft-email-chain-reportedly-describes-helli-1833817967
======
meredydd
This Gizmodo post consists entirely of quotes and paraphrases from the
original article (which they do at least link to):

[https://qz.com/1587477/microsoft-investigating-sexual-
harass...](https://qz.com/1587477/microsoft-investigating-sexual-harassment-
claims-overlooked-by-hr/)

~~~
rurban
It also got important facts wrong: The alleged partner was in reality a
Microsoft senior employee.

There was already a large lawsuit in 2015:
[https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/mar/13/microsoft...](https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/mar/13/microsoft-
sexual-harassment-lawsuit-lacklustre-response)

------
erikpukinskis
> “I would like to offer to anyone who has had such demeaning experiences
> including those who felt were dismissed by management or HR to email me
> directly,”

This is such a fucked up thing to say. Basically, "if you have damaging
information like this, please send it to the top, so we can most effectively
suppress it. Don't tell anyone else. Definitely don't use our normal channels,
they are not effective."

It really proves that this particular HR department is not set up at all to
handle the situation, and that their strategy for dealing with this is just to
wing it. There's no process here, just damage control.

------
tomcam
Literally shocking to me. I am not disputing any of the sources. However, I
will say that my experience in the developer tools division two decades ago
was of nothing but exemplary behavior (I admit to being a privileged white
male). It is the work experience I remember most fondly from the last 35 years
and not least because the people were so wonderful. As a guy raised as a
feminist I watched carefully the treatment of women and minorities and at
least from the outside saw literally nothing to be ashamed of. This is sad.

------
DoofusOfDeath
It's interesting that one quote said there were secret James Damores at the
company. My first thought was that's a GOOD thing. I guess his kerfuffle
really is a bit of an ink blot test.

